
'Biohacker' Implants Massive Computer Chip In Forearm - DanielRibeiro
http://www.storyleak.com/german-biohacker-implants-massive-computer-chip-forearm/
======
maibaum
This is horrifying to me yet I still have to admire the sheer amount of brass
it would take to go through with. Though one does wonder if this is just a man
pleading for attention.

